# We examine the rare "Chinese" Buck Folder



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, I know what you're thinking. If you want a real-deal Buck knife why didn't you just buy one, or better yet, just steal one. Who knows what kind of rickshaw bearings were used in China for this supposed slicing tool. Can one, lone deranged biker put a polished edge on anything stamped out in Wuhan? We shall find out.

The first thing I do with a factory fresh knife is to coat the bevel with a black magic marker. If nothing else, this will show me if the bevel is crooked--and this one was. The first past on the right side of the bevel was fairly straight, but in turning to the left side I found the very "edge of the edge" was the only thing struck by the shaping stone. I used an old trick, being, I made one pass on the 'good side' and four passes on the 'bad side.' In time, the bevels will match.

Well, the left side took some time. Not only did it not match the right side, it was not straight on its own from tip to choil. The good news is that according to my the "repair work" that I have already done now comes to more than the cost of the knife!

Time to break for dinner. The bevel is now straight, but the alloy they used seems to generate lots of hair-line scratches. I will try some new paste tomorrow and see if I can them out. To be sure, I could hand this knife to a client and it would serve him. But I get very anal when I cannot finish a first rate polishing job. More info comes tomorrow.


----------

